# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Dojenje i menstruacija

## mamalela76

Pomozite,ima li itko slično iskustvo?
Beba ima 7 i pol mjeseci,još uvijek ciki i to je super.Moj problem je taj što sam prvu menstruaciju nakon poroda dobila nakon 6 mjeseci,sad mi kasni već tjedan dana pa se pitam jel' to normalno.Kada će menstruacije postati redovne?

----------


## MGrubi

normalno je da će biti malo zbrke u početku, ja sam dobila mengu 9mj nakon poroda, trajala je 2 dana, no s vremenom sve se vratilo na staro (još dojim)

----------


## Anci

Meni nekad kasni po 15 dana a nekad dođe samo s 2  dana kašnjenja. To je tako dok dojiš, tako mi je bilo s prvom kćeri, tek se nakon prestanka dojenja "unormalilo".

Ja se svaki put uplašim da sasm trudna, pa već nakon 7-10 dana kašnjenja napravim test!!!

----------


## frka20

podižem iz prašine..
Nikola ima sad 6mj i 9kg.Dojimo po noći, još uvijek traži cca svakih 3-4 h.Preko dana dojim još uvijek na zahtjev i tek prije 10 ak dana sam uvela jabuku.
danas kao nešto manje traži cicu, čak mi se nekoliko dana javlja onaj let down ..međutim jako sam se iznenadila jer am danas dobila menstruaciju.Moram priznati 
da ju još nisam očekivala...i nije mi jasno,pa nismo toliko smanjili dojenje!!! Tek je krenula, a nije baš da mi fali...jel moguće sve to,jel se brinem bezveze,da nije 
neki hormon.poremećaj?? čak me i križa malo bole...sa prvom curom sam dobila menstruaciju sa njenih 9 i pol mjeseci..a sad već sa 6mj????

----------


## S2000

pa neki dobiju nakon mjesec dana od poroda, tako da nije to cudno nakon 6 mj. Ja sam isto dobila cim s poceli s dohranom sa 6 mj. Za vrijeme m malac nije bas htio/mogao sisati, cak bi i povracao....

----------


## rafi&gabi

Ja sam dobila 2 mj nakon poroda,a dojili smo i jos dojimo.(ima 13mj)
Tako da cak imas i srecu sto si toliko dugo bez nje bila.

----------


## mašnica

S prvim djetetom sam dobila nakon 18mj.tako nekako je prestao i dojiti, s drugim ništa još, nadam se da ne bude tako skoro.

----------


## gita75

ja s prvim nakon 3, s drugim nakon četiri, a s trećim nakon 6 mjeseci (ali prije dohrane).
odmah su mi bile redovite, meni je menga kasnila samo tri puta u životu  :Smile: .

----------


## frka20

hvala curke,umirile ste me...ma baš sam se frapirala,nisam ju nikako već očekivala..nadala sam joj se puno kasnije.

----------


## Lura2013

Upomoc!!dojim bebu(ima 3mj) i prvu menstruaciju sam dobila 45 dana nakon poroda,s tim da je to bilo nesto jako malo i sad mi kasni 19 dana,napravila sam 3 testa do sad i svi su se pokazali negativni,dali se trebam zabrinuti,zar je moguće da sva tri testa pogrijese?sutra idem u gin. na pregled,a nemogu vise izdržati od nervoze,molim neki savjet HITNO!!! ;((

----------


## amsterdam

čisto sumnjam da bi tri testa pogriješila, to bi onda bio neviđeni peh! vjerovatno ti se još ciklus uopće nije izregulirao kako treba i imaš još ta neredovita krvarenja koja uopće ne moraju biti prava menga. ja sam dobila  prokrvarila nakon 6 mj i na pregledu se ginić začudio jer su mi jajnici potpuno bili u mirovanju. sad sam drugi put dobila, a to je mjesec i pol nakon prve...ja se ne bi brinula

----------


## Lura2013

Hvala na utjesi  :Smile:

----------


## martinaP

> Upomoc!!dojim bebu(ima 3mj) i prvu menstruaciju sam dobila 45 dana nakon poroda,s tim da je to bilo nesto jako malo i sad mi kasni 19 dana,napravila sam 3 testa do sad i svi su se pokazali negativni,dali se trebam zabrinuti,zar je moguće da sva tri testa pogrijese?sutra idem u gin. na pregled,a nemogu vise izdržati od nervoze,molim neki savjet HITNO!!! ;((


To ti vjerojatno i nije bila menstruacija. Ali svakako moraš voditi brigu o kontracepciji, jer trudna možeš ostati i prije prve menstruacije.

----------


## marusha99

Ja sam isto imala neko krvarenje 45dana nakon poroda sto sam (tad!) protumacila kao menstruaciju medjutim to nije bilo to nego ciscenje I evo tek sam pravu dobila 6mj nakon poroda kad smo jedan podoj zamijenili obrokom dohrane, valjda se razina hormona smanjila I tetka odmah pokucala na vrata  :Smile:

----------


## Lura2013

Bila danas u gin.,sve je ok,ono sto sam mislila da je mi nije uopce bila menstruacija,valjda mi ciklus jos nije krenuo.uglavnom nisam trudna,joj palo mi je 100 tona sa ledja,ali sada cu svakako koristiti zaštitu tijekom odnosa,netreba mi ovo opet  :Wink:

----------


## sonata

Pitala sam na drugom topiku (problemi kod dojenja) al da pitam i tu? Jel vam se grudi promijene prije dobivanja M? Mene dio dojke boli a trebala bi dobiti za par dana pa se nadam da je zbog toga a ne da je neki zastoj u pitanju...

----------


## sejla

Evo da pitam ovdje, čisto ako netko ima neki savjet ili vlastito slično iskustvo.
Malecka ima 7.5mj i intenzivno doji, privikavamo se polako na dohranu. Htjela bih ju još dugo dojiti, u stvari dokle god bude htjela (prije će mene trebat odvikavat nego nju  :Laughing: ). E sad, kod mene je takva situacija da M dobivam samo pod hormonalnim tabletama (trisequens), pa si sad razmišljam kada opet startati da mi krenu ciklusi, a ne bih si htjela ugroziti dojenje....

----------


## sonata

Bok Sejla, dok se ne javi netko s vecim znanjem, htjela sam te pitati jel imas neki poseban razlog sto zelis pokrenuti cikluse? Mislim, mnoge zene kojima ne treba hormonalna terapija nemaju menstruaciju dokle god doje i po meni su sretnice! Barem izbjegnu gnjavazu oko svega. Ja nisam uopce sretna sto sam dobila vec 3 mjeseca nakon poroda...bas sam mislila da cu imati jos odmora...

----------


## sejla

Hvala sonata, nemam nikakav razlog da počinjem sada s ciklusima, nego sam eto, čisto razmišljala kada uopče ponovno početi jer jednom moram. Svakako ću još čekati, dok Ema sama ne smanji/prekine dojenje, što znači još dugoooo  :Grin: .

----------


## sonata

Moram priznati da ti zavidim  :Love:

----------


## tobemummy

Evo i mene sa menst. tri mjeseca nakon poroda  :Sad: . Već dva dana maleni cesce trazi cicu ali lijepo papa(rodjen sa 3850g sada nakon tri mjeseca 7100).Hranim ga na zahtjev, bolje receno svaki put kad se namrsti. Ma moje pitanje je postoji li mogucnost da izgubim mlijeko i kako povecati proizvodnju jer ocito ekolosko dojenje nije upalilo?

----------


## Argente

tobemummy, pa mislim da ne bi ni trebala povećavati proizvodnju kad ti tako dobro napreduje...ako on i dalje uredno sisa neće ti mlijeko nestati bez obzira na menstruaciju  :neznam:

----------


## Lutonjica

ne možeš izgubiti mlijeko zbog menstruacije

----------


## tobemummy

Hvala Argente i Lutonjica. Vec nekoliko prijateljica tvrdi da nakon sto su dobile mens. prestalo je i mlijeko pa sam se zabrinula. Evo jos jedno pitanje moze li menst. biti povezana sa bebinim sluzavim stolicama? Iako pedijatar kaze da ce stolice biti svakakve sve dok dojim,sluz u stolici se pojavila nekako istovremeno kad i mens. Koja je sad vec prosla ali sluzi i dalje ima...stolice su svakodnevne u prosjeku dvaputa,senfaste,vecinom vodenaste

----------


## deni123

beba godinu dana, a ja još nisam dobila menstruaciju. Još doji, ali već 4 mjeseca 2-3 put po danu i 1 po noći. Dohranu počeli oko 6mjeseci, fino ju prihvatila sa 8mjeseci kad je i počela manje sisat. Čitala sam da žene većinom uz uvođenje dohrane dobiju mengu, al kod nas očito nije slučaj. Kako je to moguće?Ne bi me to živciralo da ne znam koju kontracepciju korisititi osim kondoma, koje ne podnosim jer sam preosjetljiva i odmah poslije dobijem nekakav svrbež. Plodne dane ne mogu računat, kontracepcijske pilule ne bih pila (slučajevi srčanih i moždanih u užoj obitelji pa se ne usudim), niti bilokakve spirale, mirene jer planiramo drugu bebu za koju godinu. Trenutno smo na rikverc metodi koja i nije metoda zaštite.  :Smile:  Prije mi je menstruacija bila kao švicarski sat i točno sam znala kad sam plodna, a ovo izluđuje. Iako mi s druge strane menga uopće ne nedostaje, već sam i zaboravila što je to nakon skoro 2 godine.

----------


## Lutonjica

moguće je.
ja sam prve menstraucije dobila tek koji mjesec nakon povratka na posao jer su mi se tek tada dešavali duži periodi bez dojenja.
dakle, to je bilo nekih 20-22 mjeseca od poroda.
za kontracepciju nemam savjet, sve što mi pada na pamet tebi ne odgovara :/

----------


## Mimah

A osjećaš povremeno kao da će doći, osjetiš tipične bolove, samo što nema krvi? Periode kad ti se čini da se količina mlijeka smanji? Jesi li imala kiretažu nakon poroda ili rodila carskim? Ja svugdje vidim Ashermana...  :Rolling Eyes: , ali volim se uvjeriti da nije.  :Smile:

----------


## deni123

Ja sam se vratila na posao s njenih 8 mjeseci, cime se smanjilo dojenje. Rodila sa dripom vaginalno, sve normalan oporavak. Jos mi je na onom pregledu gin rekla da mi je endometrij dosta tanak i nece skoro menga al da bi ju trebala dobit 5 mjeseci nakon poroda, al nista. Bolove nemam nikakve ali imam opake pms- ove, al ne svaki mjesec. Cak je i muz rekao- e da dobijes vise,  ovo je neizdrzivo. Sad znas da cu morat pogledat sto je asherman.

----------


## Mimah

U potpisu mi je link, ali ako nisi imala nikakav zahvat, vjerujem da nije. Samo malo duže hormonima treba da se poslože valjda.  :Smile:

----------


## deni123

Da, hormoni mi očito miruju. Morat ću ovih dana kod ginekologinje da vidim što ona kaže.

----------


## BiljanaG

Cure molim pomoc. 6 meseci nakon porodjaja sam dobila prvi put. Menstruacija mi je bas obilna, danas mi je drugi dan i bas jako ide. Inace mi je, dok mi je bila redovna, prvi drugi dan islo jako, ali ne ovako kao sada. Jos uvek dojim na zahtev bebe, ovih dana je bas izrazito nervozan, kontam da i on oseti. Zanima me da li je normalno da ta prva bude obilnija? Jel treba da se zabrinem ako nastavi tako? I da li to znaci da cu od sad redovno dobijati ili moze i da preskoci? Hvala <3

----------


## linalena

Danas sam dobila mengu, beba ima 72 dana i kako se ranije rodio još je na neonatologiji a ja se čitavo vrijeme izdajam 6 puta na dan i količina je solidna. Za njega se izdajem 2 puta dnevno u bolnici za po 4 obroka, trenutno 4×50=200 a još 4 puta doma što zamrzavam. Strah me jako kako će M utjecati na mlijeko iako čitam da neće pa stalno pipkam cice i OK su, čekaju svoj red. A baš prošli tjedan bila kod ginkača, endo bio oko 5mm i pitala ja za M pa je rekao da jedno 6 mjeseci sam mirna, hmm očito fulao. Baš me boli trbuh, tako em nije bolio ni prije trudnoće. Sada sam se sjetila da su me jučer i prekjučer jako bolila koljena a ta bol je meni uvijek bio znak za M. Inače rodila sam hitnim carskim i poslije krvarila normalno s prekidima do nekih 5 tjedana

----------


## Carmina406

I meni je moja ginica na pregledu rekla da mengu ne vidi u skorom periodu. Bila sam 8tj nakon poroda i dobila tjedan nakon poroda. Nakon toga ko svicarski sat tocne i redovne mengice. Fuj fuj

A dojili iskljucivo 5ipo mj

Toliko o tome 


Sent from my RM-914_eu_croatia_419 using Tapatalk

----------


## Carmina406

Ispravak...dobila tjedan nakon pregleda  :Kiss: 


Sent from my RM-914_eu_croatia_419 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mali Mimi

Eto meni došla m. nakon skoro 9 mj od poroda ali nekako mi je čudno nema baš pravog krvarenja, križa me dosta bole i nasreću nije bolno kao ranije (bar ne zasad)

----------


## lulu-mama

I moja stigla nakon 9 i sitno mjeseci dojenja.
Doduše, više neko smeđarenje.
Mimi, je li tvoja bila kasnije redovna?

----------


## nanimira

Lulu, moja je točna u dan.  :cupakosu:

----------


## lulu-mama

Ma sta cupas kosu, pa sad mozes ici na baby br 2.  :Laughing:

----------


## Apsu

Ja sam u 4 mjeseca od kad se vratila, imala mengu jedan i pol put..

----------


## snupi

ja se izdajam 7,5 mjeseci od menzesa jos ni m!

----------


## kekipeki

Kod mene isto ništa, iako bih rado krenuli na posao "Beba Nr.2 ". Bebac će imati prvi rođendan za 20tak dana. Još uvijek dojim, naveče pred spavanje, u toku noći sigurno dva, nekad i tri puta, a dnevne sesije sam uspjela potpuno izbaciti. Neeeeekad, ali stvarno rijetko jede ciku kad je prenervozna da zaspi, pa joj dam da se smiri. Googlam kako natjerati mengu da dođe a da ne prekinem s dojenjem. To mi je najemotivniji i najdraži dio dana/noći, i baš ne bih voljela da prestanem Sad razmišljam da joj probam ukinuti ono zadnje jutarnje (prije jutarnjeg napa). Možda tako malo poguram tetkicu :D

Ima li neko savjet?

----------

